# F4F phantom



## sunny91 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Love that plane. Smokes like whore though. I thought the German planes had Rolls-Royce engines. Apparently not.


----------

